# Brushed Nickel magazines for Beretta 92FS



## kidlaredo (Jul 23, 2006)

I need a couple of 9mm brushed nickel magazines for my 92FS beretta. If anyone has some for sell send me an email at [email protected]
tks


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

You're getting replies on the other post, check it.


----------



## kidlaredo (Jul 23, 2006)

tks I responded...


----------

